# Punjab BJP Elects RSS Man As It's New Chief



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 4, 2010)

Punjab BJP has elected a RSS man Ashwani Sharma as the new chief of Punjab.
In one of his first statements Sharma said BJP has a special relationship with Akali Dal(Badal dal).

Details are awaited .............


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll wait for details because I cannot find anywhere of his involvement in RSS.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 4, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> I'll wait for details because I cannot find anywhere of his involvement in RSS.


 
This has been informed by your favourite Zee News that he is a RSS man,so are you.Zee news is the same channel which broadcasts daily the "naam charcha" of rapist,murderer and blasphemous Saudaa Saadh Sirsa dera.

Personally I dont find any difference between a RSS and non RSS Hindu.

You need not worry whether he is or not a RSS person.If he tries anything funny Sikhs know how to deal with such people.Dont forget RSS Punjab head Rulda's fate.

By the way you people should be more concerned on rascist attacks in your so called Dharmashtere Australiashtre ,a number of which have been faked.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 4, 2010)

You need to relax a bit. I personally don't care whether Mr Sharma is a RSS man or not. You said he's an RSS man and I googled it. Out of all the articles I found none said he was an RSS man. Please provide the Zee news link. 

As for you not seeing Non-RSS hindu and Other Hindus separate, that is your problem. People see what they want to see. 

Finally, Im not concerned about the racist attacks in Australia. People here are very nice and much less racist than India.


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> This has been informed by your favourite Zee News that he is a RSS man,so are you.Zee news is the same channel which broadcasts daily the "naam charcha" of rapisr,murderer and blasphemous Saudaa Saadh Sirsa dera.
> 
> Personally I dont find any difference between a RSS and non RSS Hindu.
> 
> ...


*Admin Note: 

Dear kee_jaana_mein_kaun Ji, please refrain from wielding your sword of sarcasm against all and the sundry without any apprent provocation. We, all, are here to share our own points of views without ever enforcing these views on others. Let us enjoy this "Unity in Diversity and Diversity in Unity" at SPN wihtout prejudice. :welcome: 

Gurfateh! 


*


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 4, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> You need to relax a bit. I personally don't care whether Mr Sharma is a RSS man or not. You said he's an RSS man and I googled it. Out of all the articles I found none said he was an RSS man. Please provide the Zee news link.
> 
> As for you not seeing Non-RSS hindu and Other Hindus separate, that is your problem. People see what they want to see.
> 
> Finally, Im not concerned about the racist attacks in Australia. People here are very nice and much less racist than India.


 

Im not here to record from that useless channel.You can watch at 10pm and 11pm India Time tonight on Zee Punjabi,they might repeat it.

Who cares whether you believe he is RSS person or not.We are in Punjab we will see to what he is and what he does.

Mr Aman Singh you can keep cosy with these akritghan people.If you are outside Punjab then I can understand your majboori.I dont care about these people and you cant change my views.

You very well what these ****** Thackerays are doing or what the Hindutva brigade has done all over India but no one is arrested or tortured or called Desh Drohi .No ordinary Hindu comes out and speak against them .

This ****** Zee channel doesn't call the Thackerays or Hindutva brigade Desh drohi but when a person like Bhai Daljit Singh Bittu just speaks his views on this channel ,he is labelled as a Desh Drohi and they make a full program of half an hour trying to prove Sikhs are terrorists.They interview Bhai Bittu for about an hour but cunningly make it into a 3 minute clip with sensational music deleting the other viewpoint completely.

YouTube- bhai daljit singh bittu interview about khalistan

At the moment Bhai Bittu is in Amritsar jail along with unknown number of Sikhs on the dera issue on false cases,not a single hindu is in any jail for political reasons.

50,000 Sikhs are in jails all over India.2 lakh have been killed since 1978.

When 26/11 occurred in India these Hindus took out big marches all over India but not to speak of unknown number of fake encounters an incident of Sikh massacre by the Hindu army men took place some years back at Chhatisingpura,Kashmir during the eve of US president Bill Clinton's visit.Even Clintons foreign secretary Madeleine Albright has mentioned this in her book.Not a single hindu came out in the streets.

Not a single Hindu favoured the arrest of Hindu Terrrorist Major Shrikant Purohit.Nothing will happen to him because he's a hindu.Similarly almost whole of the top brass of Indian army is involved in corruption but nothing will happen to them.

Tuhada nau maas daa rishtaa hoeyga ehnaa naal saada nahi hai..We can base our relationship with Hindus,Muslims etc only on the basis of "Mutual Respect" ."Hindu Sikh unity" is a misnomer.

I have already posted a video entitled "Dog barking for a piece of bread" which Im sure you have seen.We have many such dogs in the Sikh community who have lost all self respect and anakh and are ready to do anything for a peace of borrowed bread.Who will stoop to any level to the detriment of the Sikh community.

Only that person is respected who has clear vision about his present and future aims and has confidence in his own religion and community .Comprimising with others and having a hazy view on who we are and what our aims are only brings disrespect from others.

We want to have a one to one talk on freedom with the Hindus considered as equals not as subordinates.Same is the case with others in India like Kashmiris,Nagas,Manipuris,Asameese,Naxalites etc etc .

The ground reality is very different to what is shown in the Indian media.Only a fool will believe in the Indian media and GOI propoganda.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 4, 2010)

kee jaana mein kaun ji

Please take heart! Aman Singh ji was only asking that you be somewhat more discriminating when you speak out against developments that are heartbreaking to many of us , including Aman Singh ji. He is asking that you not clobber Aus Desi ji, a member of a different faith, who is exercising his right to question the background of an individual.

I for one would like to see those who are not Sikhs speak more often in this forum -- while at the same time respecting the sentiments of Sikhs. When questions are asked we have to accept their right to do so.

I for one disagree with Aus Desi, and think that Ashwani Sharma's  credentials are firmly grounded in an infamous political movement. He could not be elected in the current climate unopposed without RSS giving him the nod.

We value all the contributions you have been making recently very much. Still we have to permit disagreement. Let's not prevent reasonable discussion. That is what has plagued Sikhi, and that is what has led to the current catastrophe. 

:happykaur:


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 4, 2010)

Like I said, whether he is a RSS man or not matters little to me. Infact, I have no connection with Punjab BJP or any other BJP. I was merely asking for  a link. 

Anyway, KJMK needs to stop seeing all hindus as one entity. Also, he needs to calm down. There is no point being a keyboard warrior, Like I said to Narayanjot ji in another thread, Punjab needs a separate Sikh party. Maybe KJMK needs to work with such an organisation which matches his views.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> *Like I said, whether he is a RSS man or not matters little to me*. Infact, I have no connection with Punjab BJP or any other BJP. I was merely asking for a link.
> 
> Anyway, KJMK needs to stop seeing all hindus as one entity. Also, he needs to calm down. There is no point being a keyboard warrior, Like I said to Narayanjot ji in another thread, Punjab needs a separate Sikh party. Maybe KJMK needs to work with such an organisation which matches his views.


 
Acha ?

Isnt this what you wrote ?
*I'll wait for details because I cannot find anywhere of his involvement in RSS*

Any way if you know of any one in Punjab ask him to read in today's Ajit page 10 where is written :

"Bachpan to RSS naal jurray Ashwani Sharma day sir tay sajya Punjab BJP daa taaj "

We already have our parties :Akali Dal Amritsar(Mann) and Akali Dal Amritsar (Panch pradhani of Bhai Daljit Singh Bittu).

But the problem is that badal and the govt of the largest demoncracy in the world has put Bhai Bittu in Amritsar jail on false charges for peacefully protesting against Saudaa Saadh Sirsa dera(who is accused of non bailable offences like rape,murder but has not even spent one day in jail).They dont even allow peaceful politics to be practised by Sikh parties.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 5, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> Acha ?
> 
> Isnt this what you wrote ?
> *I'll wait for details because I cannot find anywhere of his involvement in RSS*



Thats because you didn't provide a link. I asked for a link. Im happy to label him a Hindutvadi IF there is proof.


----------

